# Ember Update



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

http://www.poodleforum.com/29-poodle-health/65777-sudden-staggering-collapsing-long-post.html


Read through this thread, lots of suggestions in it.

Keep us updated, I hope you find answers soon!

I have myasthenia Gravis and I know what collapse feels like, not fun, poor baby!


----------



## Beaches (Jan 25, 2014)

Bless your heart, what a worry for you. It's dealing with the unknown that's so hard. Hopefully this gets resolved quickly and life back to normal. Keep us in the loop as we'll be thing about you. Hugs.


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

Oh, I hope the tests provide some clue as to what is going on. Not knowing is the worst. You must be on pins and needles waiting for results. At least with human children they can tell you what hurts. Give Ember some extra ear scritches while you are sitting by the phone. Keeping my fingers crossed that the news is good.


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Aug 16, 2013)

Can you post the video? Her symptoms sound similar to "shaker dog syndrome" that my sister's westie had. 

Hope you get some answers soon!


----------



## Newmum (Jan 2, 2014)

Shamrockmommy said:


> Can you post the video? Her symptoms sound similar to "shaker dog syndrome" that my sister's westie had. QUOTE]
> 
> Its not really tremors like shaker syndrome. The videos not very long and doesn't show it too well because well I wanted to get her to the vet! She got worse from this point, much weaker than in the video and started with the head swaying later on. Her little Elvis hip dance at the start is after I called her over to me (I'm holding the camera) it was like she heard me and tried to move over to me but couldn't.
> 
> http://vid1179.photobucket.com/albums/x395/JibJabJib/Ember_zps8a3d7123.mp4


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Oh My! That was just heartbreaking to watch..........she looks like she's so puzzled as to what happening! Poor little girl! Sending you my prayers and wishes for an answer for you Bless your heart for being so good to her!!!


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Aug 16, 2013)

No I don't see tremors either, so that's out. 
Vestibular disease can look like this, as can neurological disease. Also have her blood sugar checked. 

She's adorable by the way, she and Jack are in the same haircut  

Hope you get some news on her condition soon!


----------



## pandj (Jun 12, 2013)

There was a thread from Onion Farmer about his Jasper. Some of the symptoms were similar. Jasper had e-coli. Would not hurt to have poor little Ember tested for it. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

hoping for the best for your little girl. she looks so sweet.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

So sorry for what you're going through with Ember, *Newmum*. Your presence of mind and resourcefulness are _remarkable_. I was going to suggest you read the same thread *N2Mischief* directed you to.

It might be worthwhile to reach out to these professionals. 

~Barbara Licht, PhD Canine seizure researcher at: Dr. Barbara Licht | Psychology at Florida State University She is extremely kind and might be able to offer some guidance.

~ Dr. Jean Dodds via her Hemopet Lab Hemopet Canine Blood Bank, Veterinary Diagnostic Laboratory & Greyhound Rescue Dr. Dodds and her research team offer a wealth of knowledge about unusual symptoms in pets. I know pet owners who have received compassionate help from her via telephone and emails. 

Heartbreaking to hear and see what Ember is experiencing. Hope the mystery is soon solved and remedied. She looks like such a love!


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Oh my goodness, I am so sorry to hear that you and Ember are going though this - you must be out of your mind with worry.

That feeling of being on a knife edge with your dog is absolutely horrid and extremely wearing so make sure you take care of yourself as well as your gorgeous little girl.

Can't help one iota re her condition, it's way out of my experience, but I really do understand what the waiting is like. Awful.

Keep us posted when you can for all the support we can give you. I've found being on here has helped me immensely with coping with Pushkin's health problems.

Not the same as a real one, but sending you a huge virtual hug :hug:


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

I finally was able to get past the Petco popup long enough to watch your video of Ember. My Standard Poodle has had similar episodes with the staggering. Since he was six months old he has tested out as right on the cusp for having Addison's. He will be nine years old in December and his worst episode was about a year ago. He walked around like he was drunk with his muscles in his hind end quivering followed by vomiting, bowel movement and peeing. I rushed him to the vet, and they administered steroid (cortisone, I think).He slowly perked up and by morning was normal. We had him retested for Addison's and again, he tested right on the cusp of having it. Because his episodes were infrequent and relatively minor (until the last one), the vet has recommended a wait and see approach. Everything else tests out normal. He can only use Revolution for flea treatment because he is sensitive to many of the other meds... and is very lethargic after vaccines, so I have been titering for years. I feel lucky that his episodes have been few and not interfered much with his life (or ability to work). When he was first tested as a pup, the vet was worried that he would develop full blown Addison's... looks like we have managed to dodge that bullet. Again, hoping that Ember will have good test results.


----------



## Newmum (Jan 2, 2014)

Thank you all for the well wishes  Another day's gone by and no results boooo.

*N2Mischief* Thank you. I've had a read through, I think my vets and the neurologist have been pretty thorough with everything so far.

Blood sugar, e-coli etc are all things that should have been checked in the bloods, urine or stool samples but I'll check. I keep track of what procedures they do of course but sometimes I don't know everything they're actually testing for!

*Chagall's Mom* Thank you for those contacts! I'll wait for the latest tests to come back first and then if they don't reveal anything reach out and see if they can help with my mysterious girl at all.

*Charmed* Can I ask if your dogs episodes looked a lot like Embers? Her small adrenal glands in the ultrasound and how she recovered after steroids does indicate Addison's and I'm wondering whether if the test comes back negative to ask for a retest when she's a bit older as she's only 11 months at the moment which seems very young for an Addison's diagnoses. Nothing else really fits as she can be perfectly fine for long periods.


----------



## PoodleMom (Nov 19, 2009)

Newmum, I'm sorry to hear what Ember and you are going through. I hope you get some answers when the tests finally come in. The video just broke my heart...Ember seems so confused as to what was going on with herself.... I'll keep You and Ember in my thoughts and prayers while you go through this together. Take care!


----------



## Oreo's Mommy (Dec 18, 2012)

The video brought tears to my eyes. She just looks so bewildered. Please keep us posted.


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

Sailor's episode's looked exactly like Ember's. It's just that he never had a really full blown one until this last year. He actually staggered around like he was drunk, fell into the chain link fence, walked with his head tilted, back end quivering. Because of his size, I had a difficult time gathering him up to rush him to the vet. Like Ember, he is perfectly fine between episodes; the main difference being that Sailor is almost nine years old now and your Ember is much younger. If you can talk to someone on a Dogs with Addison's forum, I would do that. I think they would be able to tell you what tests to ask for, and they could better explain the difficulties of pinning down a diagnosis. Sailor is retested with a multiple blood draw test every six months, so far he has maintained his same borderline levels... and has had only the one really horrible, scary episode. I do remember that when he was first tested at six months (lethargy was his main symptom), that the vet said he had never had a pup test out with his levels and NOT develop Addison's later in life. I am sorry that Ember is going through so much; hopefully you will get an answer soon.


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

Just an additional bit of advise... I seem to remember that sometimes stress can trigger episodes in Addisonian dogs. So, things like boarding (if they aren't used to it) or being around rambunctious dogs/children could potentially bring on an attack. Every dog has different stressors-- thunder, fireworks, etc. In my opinion, Sailor is extremely sensitive to medications/vaccines. Again, this may not apply to Ember, but it is something to keep in mind.


----------



## PoodlePaws (May 28, 2013)

To me it almost looks like she is dizzy and not wanting too e due to the vertigo. Prayers for your sweet girl.


----------

